# Any Lefsa Eaters in the Jungle?



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am 50% Swedish, and 25% Norwegian, needless to say, I eat a lot of Lefsa. Every year, right before Christmas, The Boys (My Dad, My Uncles, My Cousin and I) Make a huge batch of lefsa for the family feast. This is aways a fun night of beer drinking, poker playing, and lefsa making! However, when it comes time to eat it, there is no butter and sugar in site (well, there is butter, but it's not for spreading.)

Here's how we eat it:
We take all of the items on our plate, meatballs, cod (this instead of lutefisk, the kids HATE the smell), mashed potatoes, corn, peas, and cranberries (not for me, I hate cranberries, but everyone else likes them), and wrap them all up in the lefsa like a huge scandinavian burrito..and pour melted butter over it. It sounds alittle wierd, but I can guarantee it is fantastic!

How do you all eat your lefsa?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dang Bobb I had a witty line here, but of course after reading the content of your post, I have no idea.

Well anywho theres never anything lefsa on my plate!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

floydp said:


> Dang Bobb I had a witty line here, but of course after reading the content of your post, I have no idea.
> 
> Well anywho theres never anything lefsa on my plate!


:r nice!!

Witty remarks are welcome, I won't be offended


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

My dad makes lefse every Christmas. We normally have it with butter and brown sugar all rolled up. yum.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

My wife's family is Swedish and I still have nightmares about lutefisk!!


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

yyuuuuuuummmmmm....

Lefsa... reminds me of Minnesota...


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

My norwegian grandma used to make lefsa -- good stuff. Haven't had it in a long time though. I'm with the kids on the lutefisk. Uff da that's some smelly fish. 

God jul to everyone!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Lefsa.......gooooooood

We make sure to have some at the holidays. 
The whole damn fam made some once.....



What a floury mess we made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fun though. Norwegian family, on my dads side. anything but butter is frowned upon, that doesn't stop some of the family from putting who knows what on it, including peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Lefse and Lutefisk...a real man's banquet. Okay, I lied...I ain't eating Lutefisk even though I am Swedish.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

If there's no butter and sugar I usually throw pickled herring on it. mmmmmm.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I understand the literal translation of lutefisk is cod treated with plutonium. I have some Swedish relatives by marriage and so far have managed not to eat that stuff.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

My Grandmother used to make it every Christmas, but now that she has started to get too old to cook, we don't get it any more. They all live in Minnesota and talk exactly like the people from Fargo, it's hilarious. 

Anyways I am a traditionalist and eat my lefsa with butter and sugar. Mmmm...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I just had to reply, my wife's family has Lefsa every year. In fact, my wife usually has to go down to her families house early for the big Lefsa-making gig. It's the women's thing in her family. Anyway, I'm Mexican and Lefsa look an aweful lot like a tortilla, but it doesn't taste like one. We usually eat is with butter and raspberry jam. Too funny.

What about Krum Kake???!!!!

Doc


----------

